# Fehler beim installen von oidentd



## ProToniX (21. Mai 2004)

hiho

ich wollte mir mal auf meinem rooty nen paar bnc's installieren...

das mit dem psybnc kein problem läuft wie geschmiert nur da die bnc's idents bräuchten hab ich mich mal für oidentd entschieden... 

aber nun zum Problem:

jedesmal wenn ich make mache lädt alles schön fein bis irgendwann das kommt

bison -y -d ./oidentd_cfg_parse.y
./oidentd_cfg_parse.y:300.1: parse error, unexpected "|"
./oidentd_cfg_parse.y:301.24-302.8: $1 of `cap_statement' has no declared type
./oidentd_cfg_parse.y:301.24-303.22: invalid $ value
./oidentd_cfg_parse.y:301.24-303.22: $2 of `cap_statement' has no declared type
./oidentd_cfg_parse.y:301.24-305.23: invalid $ value
./oidentd_cfg_parse.y:301.24-305.23: $2 of `cap_statement' has no declared type
./oidentd_cfg_parse.y:301.24-307.22: $1 of `cap_statement' has no declared type
make[3]: *** [stamp_parse] Error 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/oidentd-2.0.4/src'
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/oidentd-2.0.4/src'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/oidentd-2.0.4'
make: *** [all] Error 2

ich wüsste nicht mehr woran es liegen könnte flex und bison sind installiert ...

vllt fehlt ja auch nur ein packet :S

grüße Protonix

Edit:  System is SuSE 9.0  configure hab ich einfach nur mit prefix gemacht


----------



## ProToniX (23. Mai 2004)

so ich habs installiert bekommen einfach ne andere version genommen ....

aaaaber das dumme teil vergibt keine identd erstellt keine logfiles es macht eigentlich garnichts

nur wenn es aus ist kann der hostname nicht detected werden ....

ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## JohannesR (24. Mai 2004)

Erstmal hältst du dich an die Netiquette, dann reden wir weiter... Und *NEIN*, da kann man nicht dran rumlamentieren!


----------



## hildesheimer (1. September 2004)

*Re oidentd*

Zunächst einmal werd ich mich kurz vorstellen da ich "nagelneu" hier bin. Kurzform:  Männlich, 47 betagte Jahre, Betreuer einer kleinen Community, zu Dos Zeiten mit Compis grossgeworden. Bin auch durch google auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden, da ich ähnliche Probleme mit oidentd habe.

Eigentlich ging alles darum für unserer "Jugend" (Online Gamer) preiswert einen Gameserver zu betreiben. Nach 2 langen Jahren und jeder Menge Erfahrung mit Gameserver Anbieter, haben wir nun einen Rootserver von Strato auf dem auch schon 3 Gameserver, die HP und andere Dinge laufen. (suse 9,1) Nun wollte auch die BNC, die wir derzeit noch gemietet haben, auf unseren Root einrichten. Gesagt, getan, psybnc läuft ohne Probleme aber nur mit 5 Slots. Quakenet machte mir klar das wir einen Trust beantragen müssen. Status: Formular ausgefüllt für 50 Stück und abgeschicht. Rückmeldung: Status: Bad Request
Reason:
You are required to run an IDENT (AUTH) service.

Also weiter schlau gemacht und oidentd istalliert.
Die Installation ging glatt, auch mit der editierten oidentd.conf. also kurz den psybnc neu gestartet, connect OK, und wieder den Trust beantragt. Einen Tag später kam die gleiche Antwort von Quakenet. 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann es sein das oidentd wirklich nicht läuft ? Gibt es Alternativen zu oidentd und wo bekomme ich sie ?

Ich hoffe das sich hier jemand findet der mir weiter helfen kann und bedanke mich bei allen Anderen für das Lesen.

gl   HI


----------



## Helmut Klein (1. September 2004)

Läuft oidentd?
Hast du psyBNC auch mit oidentd Support übersetzt?

Wenn eine Welle (~) vor dem ident im Whois ist (nick!~moo@cow), dann konnte der IRCd keinen identd auf dem Client finden/ansprechen.


----------



## MasterJM (1. September 2004)

Kann man auch per Console testen mit:

telnet localhost 113

Wenn kein identd läuft, kommt auch nichts.

MfG JM


----------



## hildesheimer (1. September 2004)

*re oidentd#1*

Danke für die Antworten

Warscheinlich läuft oidentd NICHT !
auf die telnet Anfrage erhielt ich folgende Meldung:

telnet: lokalhost: Name or service not known
lokalhost: Unknown host

Nun weis ich auch nicht mehr weiter, da bei der Installation mit Hilfe von 
http://www.irc-guide.de/index.php?page=11

keine Fehler aufgetreten sind. Auch beim psybnc ist die Unterstützung für oidentd angekreuzt. (psybnc wurden unter extra angelegten Benutzer installiert und läuft einwandfrei). Allerdings bringt mir die Echo Anfrage : echo -e "\n/usr/sbin/oidentd -u nobody -g nobody" >> /etc/rc.local
keine Rückmeldung

Kann es daran liegen das ich im psybnc noch keinen Vhost eingetragen habe ?
Sollte ich oidentd neu installieren oder einen anderen identd verwenden ?

Besten Dank für Eure Beteiligung


----------



## Helmut Klein (1. September 2004)

*Re: re oidentd#1*



> _Original geschrieben von hildesheimer _
> *Danke für die Antworten
> 
> Warscheinlich läuft oidentd NICHT !
> ...



lo*c*alhost !



> keine Fehler aufgetreten sind. Auch beim psybnc ist die Unterstützung für oidentd angekreuzt. (psybnc wurden unter extra angelegten Benutzer installiert und läuft einwandfrei).



Hast du psyBNC (nachdem du den Haken reingemacht hast) auch neu übersetzt und den Prozess restartet?



> Allerdings bringt mir die Echo Anfrage : echo -e "\n/usr/sbin/oidentd -u nobody -g nobody" >> /etc/rc.local
> keine Rückmeldung



Das ist normal, die Zeile hängt lediglich ein "/usr/sbin/oidentd -u nobody -g nobody" an die Datei /etc/rc.local an.

Port 113 muss auch offen sein, sonst geht das alles natürlich nicht.

Welche Ausgabe erhälst du bei


```
ps aux | grep oident
```

?


----------



## hildesheimer (2. September 2004)

*oidentd#1*

Danke für Deine Hilfe

Bin heute noch mal alles durchgegangen (installation) und habe folgenden Fehler entdeckt: 

h1209:/usr/local/src/oidentd-2.0.7 # chmod 740 /home/psybnc/IXXXXXX/ .oidentd.conf
chmod: failed to get attributes of `/home/psybnc/XXXXXX/': No such file or directory
h1209:/usr/local/src/oidentd-2.0.7 #

(XXXXXX=ersetzt für meinen BNC Admin Namen)

Nun vermute ich das der chmod 740 nicht für Strato Server zu verwenden ist, da die vorher gehenden Befehle :

$> touch /home/psybnc/XXXXX/.oidentd.conf
 touch: setting times of `/home/psybnc/XXXXXX/': No such file or directory

# chown XXXXX:nobody /home/psybnc/ .oidentd.conf

vermutlich keine Fehler enthalten.

Die letzte Meldung nach chmod 740 ist :

h1209:/usr/local/src/oidentd-2.0.7 # chmod 740 /home/psybnc/XXXXX/ .oidentd.conf
chmod: failed to get attributes of `/home/psybnc/XXXXXX/': No such file or directory


Oder sehe ich das falsch ?

thx  4 help


----------



## Helmut Klein (2. September 2004)

Hm, du hast da was falsch verstanden.
Unter welchem User läuft der psyBNC? Unter dem User "psybnc"?

Falls ja, einfach die XXXXX weglassen:


```
touch /home/psybnc/.oidentd.conf
chown psybnc:nobody /home/psybnc/.oidentd.conf
chmod 740 /home/psybnc/.oidentd.conf
```

Falls der Prozess unter einem anderen User läuft, einfach das fettgedruckte durch dessen Name ersetzen.


----------

